# Interested sites which i visited!!!



## lajs (Aug 22, 2004)

i jus wanted to start a thread which could create interest among users to post the intereting sites which they visit..since iam opera user.i want to start with opera

Opera online skin editor:

 *www.bachius.com/opera/skineditor/


----------



## lajs (Aug 22, 2004)

read this article  from wired news

*www.wired.com/news/culture/0,1284,64575,00.html

a must for iit,iim   .... aspirants


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 22, 2004)

must take a look at

www.howstuffworks.com


It explains the working of almost everyting in great detail!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2004)

It definetly has to be www.thefreedictionary.com a great site for free encyclopedia which explains everything in detail.


----------



## lajs (Aug 22, 2004)

if ur a microsoft buddy ...keen to know latest newz then check this one ..it has evrything abt ms.
*bink.nu


----------



## prankzter (Aug 23, 2004)

try neworder.box.sk...great site for upcoming techies!


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 23, 2004)

www.oldversion.com


----------



## lywyre (Aug 23, 2004)

www.stumbleupon.com

www.bbcworld.com/clickonline

www.bored.com


----------



## mariner (Aug 23, 2004)

www.google.com


----------



## Hexus (Aug 23, 2004)

mariner said:
			
		

> www.google.com



Agree! Google has everything you ever wanted to know. You just have to gather a right set of keywords


----------



## mariner (Aug 24, 2004)

right said bro !!!


----------



## alib_i (Aug 24, 2004)

www.dropload.com


----------



## lajs (Sep 1, 2004)

order a cd : xp SP2 UPDATES

*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/sp2/cdorder/en_us/default.mspx


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 1, 2004)

www.beholder.co.uk


----------



## Prashray (Sep 1, 2004)

www.thinkdigit.com/forum


----------



## svenkat83 (Sep 1, 2004)

www.tech-arena.com and www.theinquirer.net


----------



## alib_i (Sep 2, 2004)

i think everybody poting here shud also post the nature of site.
some brief description abt site.

*PS: For God's sake somebody change the topic of thread. It should be "Interesting sites i visited" not "Interested"*


----------



## lajs (Sep 2, 2004)

mouthshut.com    ---->hosts  reviews about anything  .....reviews by the members..
jus like epinions website


----------



## alib_i (Sep 3, 2004)

*www.rottentomatoes.com/

ultimate site for movie reviews.
of course english movies.
keep track of spoilers


----------



## lajs (Sep 3, 2004)

www.experts-exchange.com

technology and all silly doubts about the system discussed here with the experts....

worth to sign in!!!!!
i signed up today as FUTURELOGIX


----------



## Brain dead (Sep 4, 2004)

www.liquidgeneration.com


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 4, 2004)

www.howstuffworks.com


Explains about the working of virtually every object eg. Press, Guns, CD Writer etc...
In great detail...

A great site to gain knowledge from


----------



## lajs (Sep 6, 2004)

www.techiwarehouse.com

all the things realted to technology are available here.


----------



## harsh singh (Sep 7, 2004)

*interesting site*

for science related articles and other stuff
www.firstcience.com


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 7, 2004)

svenkat83 said:
			
		

> www.tech-arena.com and www.theinquirer.net



Same here


----------



## harsh singh (Sep 7, 2004)

*oops..*

sorry i misspelt the url  ..it iswww.firstscience.com


----------



## walking-techie (Sep 7, 2004)

my votes for www.google.com


----------



## naveenchandran (Sep 7, 2004)

www.microsoft.com ||  [url]www.gnu.org [/url]

Choose Yourself!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 7, 2004)

What are you trying to say??


----------



## kjayasurya (Sep 7, 2004)

Well the most intresting sites i have visited are :

*ittoolbox.com              <<<<<------- Lots of info on computers
www.tutorgig.com                 <<<<<------- Tutorials on Everything IT


----------



## gamefreak14 (Sep 8, 2004)

www.gameguru.box.sk ---> Excellent news on games, essential system downloads...Best of all they list only the very best downloads.


----------



## lajs (Sep 8, 2004)

*www.phoenity.com/

-----lots of things about firefox ...good themes .nice site 
a must for all firefox users


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 8, 2004)

www.stumbleupon.com

Great site which has a list of cool sites.
Great timepass


----------



## lajs (Sep 10, 2004)

www.bookmax.net

online bookmark manager ...nice interface..no need of downloading any toolbar or links to ur browser .jus sign in ..and u can access it from anywhere using browser...but ucant share it with others ...
good for personal use ...speedy loading!!!


----------



## lajs (Sep 12, 2004)

www.mail.suredid.com


1001mb mail box, search engine to search mails , good interface , free webdrive to store files , fast loading 

--indeed best of all !!!!


----------



## sujithtom (Sep 12, 2004)

*Cool Sites*

www.funnies.com Jokes
www.gmail.com  
www.lf2.net Little fighter Game
www.w3schools.com HTML, CSS etc tutor


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 12, 2004)

Provide their description too...


----------



## luckyrocker (Sep 13, 2004)

*sum more*

wanna play 20 questions...
*y.20q.net:8095/


Know how creative you are- take the creative self-assessment test
*www.creax.com/csa/


----------



## lajs (Sep 14, 2004)

www.blogger.com
------good blogging site with blog throu email option ....i think only available in this google owned blog site...

free space for blogs
site in form of www.urname.blogspot.com


----------



## lajs (Oct 10, 2004)

ccleaner.com

BEST CLEANING software ....more than the best available cleaning softwares!!!


----------



## ravimevcha (Oct 12, 2004)

Check out this list

www.animationfactory.com
www.orkut.com
www.expertexchange.com
www.howstuffworks.com

and most important

www.thinkdigit.com/forum


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 12, 2004)

www.jux2.com
it searches 2 engines at the same time...

*img62.exs.cx/img62/9472/signiture.gif


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Oct 16, 2004)

*m..*

www.mouthshut.com

www.freemailguide.com

www.textmefree.com

www.spicesms.com


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 17, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> www.jux2.com
> it searches 2 engines at the same time...


it is new improved with searching 3 engines at the same time, do check that out...

*img62.exs.cx/img62/9472/signiture.gif


----------



## lajs (Oct 17, 2004)

www.mozillazine.com

Evrything regarding mozilla and firefox,thunderbird.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 18, 2004)

provide their describtion also Smooth Criminal


----------



## visvo (Oct 18, 2004)

plz try www.programming.de if u are a programmer its full with java,c++, and all related stuff


----------



## lajs (Oct 21, 2004)

*ip2location*

www.ip2location.com


even if u r using a proxy ..u can see ur ip with exact location ...

must visit site !!!!


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

www.megagames.com
a good site for game geek.
www.newfreeware.com
a good site for new freewares.
www.javafile.com
a good site for java and javascript resources.


----------



## alib_i (Dec 13, 2004)

*thread revival*

*www.mindwarpet.com/

Goto AMV (Anime Music Video) Section
there some really coooooooooool anime music videos to download..
most of them are based on rock songs ..

PS: download the 'resident evil' tune by marlyn manson .. its really good and also "a mad world' by gary jules ... i luv that song

-----
alibi


----------



## suhas_sm (Dec 13, 2004)

*www.mysongbook.com/     -For guitarists

*www.santabanta.com
*www.anandtech.com
*www.rotten.com
*www.liquidgeneration.com

infact i find whole internet interesting


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 13, 2004)

well some interesting sites are :-

www.anandtech.com : also featured in this months digit mag, has the best reviews i have read on pc hardware till now

www.topwalls.com : excellent wallpapers

www.infosync.com : excellent site covering reviews on pdas, cellphones and digital diaries among others[/url]


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 14, 2004)

www.guru3d.com
     My best sites and review relating to latest graphic cards in details ( sound too ) . Best as per me 
www.overclockers.com
      Nothing to Explain about but simple plain jane Modding there.
www.apple.co.in 
       Latest news about apple products with latest itunes on offer.
www.macwindows.com
       You dream to run mac on windows , emulations , cross platform stuff n all.
www.freshnews.com
          The confirmed and the latest news on technology.
www.iphone-forum.org
         The best mobile software n games site in this world. Add a lovey forum too that.
     Enjoy


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 16, 2005)

www.google.com

www.gmail.com

www.thinkdigit.com/forum

These don't need much of a description...do they ?


----------



## mariner (Jun 16, 2005)

old threads just keep on coming !!!!!!!!!!!!!


www.pcmech.com
www.anandtech.com


----------



## khattam_ (Jun 17, 2005)

lywyre said:
			
		

> www.stumbleupon.com
> 
> www.bbcworld.com/clickonline
> 
> *www.bored.com*



I thought bored.com was something that makes bored ppl agile.......
But thats the one that makes ppl bored..........................................


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 17, 2005)

the site we all must visit....*www.climatehotmap.org/



			
				climatehotmap.org said:
			
		

> Global temperature in 1998 was the hottest in the historical record, and the temperature increase over the 20th century is likely to be the highest of the past millennium. Global average temperatures have warmed about one degree Fahrenheit (0.6Â°C) since 1900. The ten warmest years on record have occurred since 1987, seven of them since 1994





			
				climatehotmap.org said:
			
		

> *Glaciers in the Himalayas are retreating at an average rate of 50 feet (15 m) per year*, consistent with the rapid warming recorded at Himalayan climate stations since the 1970s.





			
				climatehotmap.org said:
			
		

> The *Gangorti Glacier is retreating 98 ft (29.9 m) per year*. At this rate scientists predict the *loss of all central and eastern Himalayan glaciers by 2035*.





			
				climatehotmap.org said:
			
		

> May 2002-In the state of Andhra Pradesh temperatures rose to 120Â°F (48.9Â°C), resulting in the highest one-week death toll on record.





			
				climatehotmap.org said:
			
		

> Antarctica -- The northern section of the *Larsen B ice shelf, an area of 1,250 square miles (3,250 km2), disintegrated in a period of 35 days*. This was the largest collapse event of the last 30 years, bringing the total loss of ice extent from seven ice shelves to 6,760 square miles (17,500 km2) since 1974. The ice retreat is attributed to the regionâ€™s strong warming trend - 4.5Â°F (2.5Â°C) in the last 50 years





			
				climatehotmap.org said:
			
		

> .After 400 years of relative stability, nearly 1,150 square miles (2,978 km2) of the Larson B and Wilkins ice shelves collapsed between March 1998 and March 1999.



this bear was supposed to be "polar"

*www.worldviewofglobalwarming.org/images/ARCPolarbear.jpg


see the glacier go away!!
*www.climatehotmap.org/photos/65.jpg
god save us!!


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

www.wilderssecurity.com

www.computing.net


----------



## mukul (Jun 21, 2005)

look out for greatest collection of facts and knowledge  at 
www.wikipedia.com


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 21, 2005)

*www.yagoohoogle.com
Its an amalgamation of Google and Yahoo search engines. Opens up in split windows.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jun 21, 2005)

MegaUpload-Upload large files.No sign up.Just upload.As easy as that!
Uncyclopedia.org-Wikipedia is for serious business,uncyclopedia is the humorous version of it.The articles are humorous from start to end.They provide tips to write like that too.
Furl-Online bookmarking service.Very easy to use.Nothing to insatll.You can share your bookmarks,access other people's public archives and more...


----------

